# Alte VHS mit künstlicher Intelligenz verbessern?



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

es gibt ja solche Videos, die aus uralten Material per AI (künstliche Intelligenz) massiv verbessert wurden.

beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZ1OgQL9_Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich frage mich, ob es sowas auch für vhs  Camcorder Aufnahmen funktioniert?

habe viele alte digitalisierte vhs Kassetten aus unserer Kindheit mit Familienvaters und es wäre nice, wenn man die per „one click„ auf dvd oder Blue Rad Qualität mit besseren Farben, Auflösung, Sound und Details hochrechnen könnte.

gibt es sowas?
darf sich ruhig was kosten


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2020)

Jain. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Filmmaterial (egal wie alt) und Camcorder-Aufnahmen auf Magnetband. Ersteres ist im Prinzip ein Negativ, kann also photo-optisch in hoher Auflösung eingelesen und digital abgespeichert werden und liefert einer "KI" viel Material, mit der es arbeiten kann.

Dem Material von VHS sind da deutlich engere Grenzen gesetzt, das digitalisierte Material hat eine miserable native Auflösung. Auch damit ist Manches möglich, aber meines Wissens nicht als One-Click-Komfortlösung für Privatpersonen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jain. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Filmmaterial (egal wie alt) und Camcorder-Aufnahmen auf Magnetband. Ersteres ist im Prinzip ein Negativ, kann also photo-optisch in hoher Auflösung eingelesen und digital abgespeichert werden und liefert einer "KI" viel Material, mit der es arbeiten kann.
> 
> Dem Material von VHS sind da deutlich engere Grenzen gesetzt, das digitalisierte Material hat eine miserable native Auflösung. Auch damit ist Manches möglich, aber meines Wissens nicht als One-Click-Komfortlösung für Privatpersonen.


Bei mir handelt es sich um digitalisierte alte vhs Bänder,,,,habe ich vor 15 Jahren am oh digitalisiert und man kann die jetzt mit Windows Media Player usw abspielen.....


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2020)

Mag ja sein, dennoch entspricht die native Auflösung von VHS (Scanline -> Pixel) _bestenfalls_ 320x240 Pixeln. Keine Ahnung, auf welche Auflösung das deine damalige Digitalisierung hochskaliert hat, aber dadurch kann logischerweise die Informationsgehalt nicht zugenommen haben - eher sogar noch abgenommen durch die Kompression damals eher noch nicht so performanter Codecs.

Mach doch einfach mal ein paar Standbilder besagter Mediendateien und scheuche diese durch KI-Demos, die es im Netz gibt. Dann weißt du zumindest schon einmal, was du ungefähr an Verbesserung erwarten darfst.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dennoch entspricht die native Auflösung von VHS (Scanline -> Pixel) _bestenfalls_ 320x240 Pixeln. Keine Ahnung, auf welche Auflösung das deine damalige Digitalisierung hochskaliert hat, aber dadurch kann logischerweise die Informationsgehalt nicht zugenommen haben - eher sogar noch abgenommen durch die Kompression damals eher noch nicht so performanter Codecs.
> 
> Mach doch einfach mal ein paar Standbilder besagter Mediendateien und scheuche diese durch KI-Demos, die es im Netz gibt. Dann weißt du zumindest schon einmal, was du ungefähr an Verbesserung erwarten darfst.


Hm...okay....ich habe mich mal eingelesen....das ist weit aufwändiger und auch teurer als gedacht.

es scheint so, als würde es sich lohnen da nochmal 1 oder 2 Jährchen zu warten bos das AI upscaling ausgereifter ist.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2020)

Wie Mahoy es schon geschrieben hat. Das Original-Filmmaterial liegt in höherer Auflösung vor. Und VHS ist viel geringer.
Ich habe mal früher per MPEG-Karte versucht VHS Kasetten zu digitalisieren. Das sah sehr bescheiden aus.
Man hat einfach das Ausgangsmaterial nicht wie die Filmstudios.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (30. Dezember 2020)

Danke für das New York Video, ich bin fasziniert.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2020)

Ein guter popkultureller Vergleich sind die Remaster der Star-Trek-Serien.

TOS liegt knackig scharf in voller Farbpracht vor, da auf Zelluloid gebannt. Und in dieses Material ließen sich auch nahtlos zahlreiche FX durch zeitgemäßere CGI-Versionen ersetzen.

Die späteren Serien, also TNG, VOY und DS9 wurden - wie viele Serien zu der Zeit - entweder (teilweise) direkt auf Tape gefilmt, um Kosten zu sparen; oder doch zumindest zum Schnitt und zur Archivierung auf Tape transferiert.
Außer Upscaling, Schärfung, etwas Farbbalance und Körnungsfilter ist hier nicht viel zu machen. Zudem steht kaum unbearbeitetes Rohmaterial zur Verfügung, in das man aufbereitete Effekte einfügen könnte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ich frage mich, ob es sowas auch für vhs  Camcorder Aufnahmen funktioniert?


Es geht schon, aber mehr ist die frage was du erwartest. Ich hab hier, auf meiner 1070, schon DVD-Material hoch skaliert und es schaut auch recht gut aus, aber er rechnet halt ewig dafür. (die GTX 1070 braucht um die 0,42 sek pro bild bei DVD-ausgangsmaterieal)
VHS-material sollte aber etwas schneller gehen, da nur 320x200. Allerdings würde ich es auch nicht höher wie HD-Ready skalieren.
Benutzt hab ich übrigens Topaz Video Enhance AI. Die hatten, mit ihrer technologie, in letzter zeit ganz schön fortschritte gemacht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Dezember 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es geht schon, aber mehr ist die frage was du erwartest. Ich hab hier, auf meiner 1070, schon DVD-Material hoch skaliert und es schaut auch recht gut aus, aber er rechnet halt ewig dafür. (die GTX 1070 braucht um die 0,42 sek pro bild bei DVD-ausgangsmaterieal)
> VHS-material sollte aber etwas schneller gehen, da nur 320x200. Allerdings würde ich es auch nicht höher wie HD-Ready skalieren.
> Benutzt hab ich übrigens Topaz Video Enhance AI. Die hatten, mit ihrer technologie, in letzter zeit ganz schön fortschritte gemacht.


Und gerade bei topaz Video ai habe ich in diversen Dachgarten Gelsen dass es mehr Schein als sein wäre.....und Dafür kostet die Software fast 200€

wäre es mir wert für gute ergebnisse....aber so wie sich das löst ist es nicht so pralle


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2020)

Die älteren versionen sind tatsache nicht so dolle, aber spätestens ab Version 1.2.3 wird das ergebniss aber recht gut.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2020)

DVD-Material hat allerdings gegenüber VHS-Material schon von der Auflösung her die sechs- bis siebenfache Informationsmenge, mit der gearbeitet werden kann. Farbtiefe und Fragmentierung noch gar nicht eingerechnet. 

Das ist schlichtweg nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Januar 2021)

Digitalisiere die Aufnahmen von VHS generell gerade nochmal komplett neu.

Hatte damals in 2002 keine besonders tolle Hardware zum digitalisieren -die Technik war nicht wirklich ausgereift und teure Technik war sowieso unerschwinglich.

jetzt habe ich hochwertiges Equipment (camlink 4k) und die Aufnahmen sehen bereits jetzt vom alten vhs Band neu digitalisiert um ein VIELFACHES besser aus.

da wird groß künstliche AI Nachbearbeitung garnicht nötig sein.

danke dennoch


----------

